# Smoked round tip roast (I thought it was a tri tip at first).  *Q View*



## thsmormonsmokes (Oct 22, 2012)

So at first I thought it was a tri tip.  Turns out, I saw the word "tip" on the label and just assumed it said tri tip, when in actuality it said round tip.  Turns out there are more than one tips on a cow.  Dummy.  Anyway, I proceeded as though it was a tri tip, and the results were pretty enjoyable.  

I went with the KISS principle on this one.  I believe total weight was about 3.5 lbs.  My dry rub consisted with kosher salt, and a fair amount of fresh course ground black pepper.  That's it.  I really, really like how beef tastes and I think most people put too much stuff on it and wind up masking the flavor.  God made them taste like meat for a reason, after all.  But that's just my $0.02.  What little fat there was on this one went on the top side.













2CA575E0-FBF2-41A3-8B1D-7E6E07C87996-6734-00000903



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Oct 22, 2012






Temp control on my Chargriller was a little difficult due to windy conditions yesterday.  I had to shift the roast to the left about 10 min in because temps over the water pan didn't want to climb above 200.  I was aiming for 230, but that proved to be a difficult mark to hit yesterday.  It eventually evened out, but it took a while.  I think it was because I probably skimped on fuel, figuring I could get away with it on a short smoke.  But it did stay between 200 and 250 the whole smoke.  I'm burning Kingsford briquettes (I still have 100+ lbs on hand from my stock pile I bought at the Lowes Labor Day deal).  Smoke wood was cherry wood from my girlfriend's family fruit orchard.

It took 3 hours to come to IT of 135.  I giggled like a school girl when I saw the color of it when I opened up the smoker 3 hours later.  Total smoke time was 3 hours, almost right on the nose.













9B5EE843-063B-48FF-A602-10BC5879F6E0-6734-00000903



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Oct 22, 2012






As you can see, this was a real lean piece of meat.   So I was nervous about drying it out, which is why I only went to 135.  That and I like my beef with a little moo to it.  Before pulling it from the smoker, I fired up the gas grill and got it as hot as I could get it.  Then I put the roast on the grill for a quick sear.  Look at that color.  The smell while I was searing it was almost too much to bear.  It took serious discipline to put it into the foil instead of cutting in right then and there.













AD8C124D-DCE5-4A7E-9149-5136BC7019C4-6734-00000903



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Oct 22, 2012


















EF1083CB-FB81-4958-B2DF-F07A40C7B3B6-6734-00000903



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Oct 22, 2012






Then I foiled and toweled it for 40 minutes before carving it up.  I haven't always been diligent about letting roasts and steaks stand after coming off the heat, but let me say that I am convinced.  Worth every second of the wait.  The texture on this was awesome.

It picked up a good amount of smoke.  There was a good smoke ring, but due to the medium finish it was difficult to see.  I actually wonder if there wouldn't be a smoke wood with a flavor that would match a roast a little better.  It was really good, but the two flavors didn't quite match up like they do on pork or poultry.  The color was better than the pictures shows.  That's due to weird lighting conditions inside.  Stupid energy saving bulbs.













DCBF9C83-53AA-48B9-BC8D-38186DDF386E-6734-00000903



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Oct 22, 2012






Plated with grilled asparagus and parsley garlic potatoes.  And a garden tomato.  This was a really good meal.  Can't wait for a sammie with the leftovers.













857A6ACC-06F2-41CF-8F5B-A677B8BAABC1-6734-00000903



__ thsmormonsmokes
__ Oct 22, 2012






Not a bad finish, considering I cooked it under the mistaken impression that I was dealing with a tri tip.  Very juicy and very tender.  Smoke level was good too, but I'm open to input if there's a smoke wood that people think goes better with a lean cut of beef like this one.  

Thanks for looking.


----------



## rdknb (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks good from here


----------



## so ms smoker (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks awesome! I can see the smoke ring. As for wood, maybe try something a little stronger, like hickory.  Fruit woods seem to be more ...sweet? maybe try a mixture with the cherry.

  Mike


----------



## venture (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks great!

Some of those tougher cuts have a richer flavor than the more tender ones.  Then, when you get a good one that is still tender, it can be great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 22, 2012)

I have not seen that cut here but surely would give it a try after seeing your post


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 22, 2012)

I use pecan..and take them out at 130.

Wrap them for a while and then into the fridge...well maybe a taste...

Sliced very thin the next day...mmmmmm

Yours looks delicious.....


----------



## roller (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope no Tri-Tip but it sure looks good...I think we can get those here...


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Oct 22, 2012)

fpnmf said:


> I use pecan..and take them out at 130.
> 
> Wrap them for a while and then into the fridge...well maybe a taste...
> 
> ...



You sir, are absolutely correct. I think this was better as thin sliced cold cut type meat than served hot as a roast. The smoke taste evened out in the fridge. I just had a sandwich with extra sharp Tillamook cheddar and spicy brown mustard. W. O. W. Sooo good. 

Based on my experience with this one, I'd recommend this cut for the smoker. It's a quick one to do, doesn't require a lot of fuel, and leaves you with a fantastic sandwich. If I had it to do again, I'd think seriously about pulling it off the heat at 130 instead. After the fridge, it was closer to medium than medium rare, which is my personal preference. 

Now I'm looking forward to another sammie.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 22, 2012)

The other half likes them with horseradish..

Try this easy recipe for cuban bread for your sammies...













this.JPG



__ fpnmf
__ Oct 22, 2012


----------



## packer backer (Oct 26, 2012)

if you are looking for a better wood to use for beef, hickory was mentioned, but for me oak is the go to wood. For me it is mild enough, yet has a nice flavor profile and I happen to have cords of it in my yard for free.


----------



## biged92 (Oct 28, 2012)

That roast looks good. Great pics and explanation.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arreolaartistry (Aug 4, 2013)

I did the same thing. I thought I was buying a tri tip and bought a Beef tip. I'll take your advice because I'm not sure and I don't want to mess up this huge piece of meat. My Tip is 10lbs. It's in the smoker as I type. Wish me luck because I have people over to eat. If this turns out what a savings in money from Tri tip... I'll see ya'll in a bit lol


----------



## arreolaartistry (Aug 4, 2013)

I put in a 10lb Beef Tip. It's been smoking at 225 for 3 hours and the IT is 120. I'll give it another hour.. I'll take a picture and let everyone see when done.


----------



## reinhard (Aug 5, 2013)

Fantastic job on the tip roast ThsMormonSoke's!!!!! Exuse me if you have one already, but if not i would suggest getting the side fire box for the Chargriller. I use that for lower temps and it makes a big difference and gives you better temp control. Here are two of them. One  oldy but goody and one newer one with my Masterbuilt in the middle. I put the sign up to give people a laugh.  It was given to me when i retired.  I did ribs for the neighbors grad party that day. Realy like the side fire box. Never won any awards but the shop did. I think this is the only pic i have with the fire box on it.  Reinhard













IMG_0013.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Aug 5, 2013


----------



## corpussmokes (Aug 24, 2014)

The round tip roast is one of my wife's favorites. We pick them up from a local butcher shop where we buy all out meat. We ask him to cut from the end and give as much side muscle as possible and we have him leave the cap on. Usually about a 6-8lb roast. I usually brine it for about 4-5 hours the day prior. I then inject with beef broth, garlic and onion powder, mustard coat and apply the rub. Let it sit overnight and the next morning, another round of injecting, touch up the rub and in it goes. I try to keep it at 215-230, pull it at 140. Then I let it rest about 2-3 hours. It will end up super tender and juicy. The best one I ever made on this cut, I started too late. Pulled it and let it rest while my wife and I were watching TV. We fell asleep on tr couch and the next morning, 8 or 9 hours later we woke up to find the roast still wrapped in foil sitting in the cooler nice and warm. Didn't even have to chew it. It was heaven.


----------



## mummel (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm thinking about doing a beef round tip and found this post.  How come they are not more popular?  I saw them at Costco and they looked fricken delicious.  I prefer my beef medium rare.  What internal temp should I take the tip to, so that it's still medium rare inside, but will still cut nicely for sandwiches/to be served on a plate and be eaten with knife & fork?


----------



## deadhead pretty (Jun 21, 2015)

Beef temps for doneness are the same across the board. 120-rare, 130med-rare, 140 med, 145 med-well, anything over 150 is well.


----------

